# EvenTT07 - Tyre supply & fitting?



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just a question really... if we were to negotiate to have a mobile supply & fitting service present, would it be of interest?

Obviously tyre prices and service dependent


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Just a question really... if we were to negotiate to have a mobile supply & fitting service present, would it be of interest?
> 
> Obviously tyre prices and service dependent


Could be useful to some on the track day :wink: :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

if everyone timed it just right so their tyres were worn out by that date then yes :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

caney said:


> if everyone timed it just right so their tyres were worn out by that date then yes :wink:


They would have to time it so that their tyres needed to be fitted
after they had finished on track;
you wouldn't want to go out on track with tyres that have never been used at all before .


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I would be very interested as my tyres are approaching barely legal now but obviously subject to price
cheers
BillP


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

nutts said:


> Just a question really... if we were to negotiate to have a mobile supply & fitting service present, would it be of interest?
> 
> Obviously tyre prices and service dependent


I am sure there would be some business to be had .....maybe if they did an 'event special' on prices ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've asked for a sample set of 225/40 x 18 tyres suitable for the standard MK1 fitment.

Michelin - 225/40 R18 [92Y] - Pilot Sport 2 PS2 [Extra Load] Â£142.50
Goodyear - 225/40 R18 [92Y] - Eagle F1 GSD3 [Extra Load] Â£116.00
Continental - 225/40 R18 [92Y] - Sport Contact 3 [Extra Load] Â£136.00
Pirelli - 225/40 R18 [92Y] - Pzero Nero [Extra Load] Â£123.50 (Rosso XL), Â£135.00 (Nero XL)
Toyo - 225/40 R18 [92Y] - Proxes T1-R Â£122.55
Falken - 225/40 R18 [92Y] - FK-452 [Extra Load] Â£92.00
Budget - 225/40 R18 [92W] - Economy Branded [Extra Load] Â£82.65

If these prices are in the right ballpark then I can progress with a deal to get a fitter there on the day.

I'm having my Touran's tyres replaced today and I have to say I'm impressed. The equipment is all new and everything that could go anywhere near the alloy, is plastic coated to stop damage. 

If anyone has any specific requirements/sizes/brands I can ask for a quote


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Maybe there should be 235/40x18s for the QS owners?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Maybe there should be 235/40x18s for the QS owners?


If any qs owners are interested in having their tyres replaced at Donington... then they only have to ask. The same goes for MK1 17" alloys owners or MK2 owners with 18" & 19" alloys


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, can you get Wicked Wheels to turn up? If so tell them 3 vans please ? They should have enough work if we all pre-book...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mark, can you get Wicked Wheels to turn up? If so tell them 3 vans please ? They should have enough work if we all pre-book...


We're looking at wheel repair, dents and tyre supply & fitting.

Will try and ensure that we have enough capacity for all the bad drivers :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

nutts said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, can you get Wicked Wheels to turn up? If so tell them 3 vans please ? They should have enough work if we all pre-book...
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd be interested in a PS2 or two for my MK1 V6 so count me in.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Depending on how the trackday goes I might need some 17" tyres just to get me home 

Any chance they could bring along a set of part worns :roll:


----------

